
Demonstrate – Mobile Prototyping. Zero Coding - sonaal
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id726285449
======
adkshirsagar
We got our first app store review today and here's what the user had to say,
"I have tried marvel, Flinto, atomic etc. Marvel was almost perfect but
Demonstrate allows scrolling news feeds, sticky navigation bars, sticky tab
bars and menu transitions.. The UX can be up a bit but I have been waiting
like this come around! awesome job."

This is our round 2 with Demonstrate. We had initially released the app in
2013 and even then it was well received but we went back to the drawing board
to redo the app from the ground up.

Do give it a shot and let us know what you think.

------
sonaal
We made Demonstrate so that you can share your ideas and make quick prototypes
directly on your iPhone with zero code. Some of the new features include:
capturing your paper scribbles and whiteboard drawings via the camera, header
/ footer lock for scrolling screens, ability to add gestures and easy sharing
of projects. More details here [http://bit.ly/29hw7bv](http://bit.ly/29hw7bv)

At the moment all your projects are saved in Dropbox...iCloud and Google Drive
coming soon.

